# Teichschale mit GFK auskleiden?



## jenso (4. Jan. 2011)

Letztes Jahr haben wir feststellen müssen, dass in unserer Teichschale (400l oder etwas weniger) ein kleiner Knick entstanden ist. Das Material hat sich an der Stelle von Schwarz in Weiß verfärbt. Die Ursache ist bisher nicht bekannt. Das wird wohl bedeuten, dass dort früher oder Später ein Loch entstehen wird. Der Teich soll in jedem Fall in der Form, wie er besteht, erhalten bleiben. Eine neue Schale in der gleichen Form haben wir leider nicht finden können. Eine Idee ist jetzt, die Schale mit GFK auszukleiden. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Was für eine Mattenstärke würdet ihr nehmen? Mehrere Lagen? Was für eine Farbe ist als Anstrich geeignet. Leider ist GFK einer der Werkstoffe von denen ich gar keine Ahnung habe.
Zu allem Überfluss haben wir noch festgestellt, dass sich letztes Jahr erstmals __ Molche in dem Teich angesiedelt haben. Wann würdet ihr die Erhaltungsmaßnahme durchführen? Nächstes Jahr um ein Loch zu vermeiden oder erst, wenn es soweit ist.

Vielen Dank

Jens


----------



## Annett (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichschale mit GFK auskleiden?*

Hallo Jens.

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja dieses Thema https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1203 weiter?

Oder dieses: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20593

So kommst Du um eine komplette Neuauskleidung mit GfK evtl. herum.


----------



## jenso (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichschale mit GFK auskleiden?*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Über eine Reparatur mit einem Stopfen und etwas EPDM Folie als Dichtung hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht. Die Stelle befindet sich genau an einer Kante in der Wanne. Darum denke ich nicht, dass das auf Dauer gut geht. Wir haben das Holz der Terrasse an die Form des Teiches angepasst, darum möchten wir die Form eigentlich nicht ändern. Eine neue Schale müsste etwas weiter in die Terrasse hinein ragen, um die Form neu anpassen zu können. Aber und uneigentlich werden wir erst einmal hoffen, dass die Wanne noch hält, bis der Quell- und Filterteich des Gartenteiches besser eingewachsen ist.Dann können wir die Bewohner umquartieren und die Wanne auskleiden.
Schön wäre es wenn jemand eine Empfehlung in Richtung "Nimm diese Matten und dann leg die so aus und alles wird gut hat"  Ich hatte schon einmal in der Bucht geschaut da gibt es z.B. verschiedene 1qm große Matten mit dem Harz und Härter. Ich habe nur keine Ahnung welche es sein sollten und ob die in mehreren Schichten liegen müssen. Vor der Handwerklichen Seite habe ich keine Angst.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Annett (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichschale mit GFK auskleiden?*

Hallo Jens.

Eine ganz flexible Folie, wie EPDM, wäre keine Lösung?
Wenn man mit Substrat und Ufermatte arbeitet, sieht man diese ja eh kaum noch...

GfK-Spezialisten findest Du im Allgemeinen eher unter den Koi-Leuten, oder Du schaust Dir mal die Links in unserer Linkliste an:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showcat&catid=29

Die sollen auch ganz gut beraten können: http://www.lange-ritter.de/3d_produktkatalog/10_index.htm
Ich selbst hatte bisher leider noch nichts mit GfK zu tun...


----------



## drwr (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichschale mit GFK auskleiden?*

Hallo,

um beurteilen zu können, ob GFK sinnvoll ist, müßte ich zuerst wissen woraus Deine
jetzige Schale besteht.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## jenso (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichschale mit GFK auskleiden?*

Das Material ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit PE. Im Moment aber noch unter Schnee.
Mit EPDM Folie und auch Ufermatte habe wir unseren Gartenteich ausgestattet.
Hier mal zwei Bilder    Und ja, es sind mehr Pflanzen an den Teich gekommen.
Die Linkliste hilft mir sehr weiter. Ich habe noch nicht alle Einträge gelesen, konnte aber schon einige wichtige Informationen finden. Damit komme ich klar.
Vielen Dank

Jens


----------



## Annett (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichschale mit GFK auskleiden?*

Hallo Jens.

Ich meinte die flexible Folie in den GfK-Teich verlegen und das Ganze dann so verkleiden, dass man es nicht mehr sieht... 
Aber wenn die Links beim Flicken helfen sollten. 
PE kann man, soweit ich weiß, nur Schweißen.


----------



## drwr (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichschale mit GFK auskleiden?*

Hallo,

grundsätzlich ist PE nur mit Einschränkung schweißbar ( quervernetztes geht gar nicht ).

Du mußt also erst klären aus genau welchem Material die Wanne ist. PE/GfK geht so einfach nicht.
Je nach PE Art geht´s hiermit :

http://www.amazon.de/Mipa-P20-PE-Reparatur-Harz-inkl-Härter/dp/B001NC8BTQ

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## lollo (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichschale mit GFK auskleiden?*

Hallo,

auch hier einige Tips für eine Reparatur :  Anhang anzeigen schweissen_statt_wegwerfen.pdf
Quelle

Die Tips kommen zwar aus einer anderen Brange, dass spielt aber fürs Material keine Rolle wenns stimmt.


----------



## jenso (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teichschale mit GFK auskleiden?*

Vielen dank für die Antworten. Es geht bei der Aktion nicht darum die Teichschale zu flicken. In die Schale soll eine neu Schale aus GFK, die ihrerseits völlig dicht und stabil ist. Ich denke als Untergrund geht auch PE für GFK okay.

Gruß

Jens


----------

